# Favorite Cuisine



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I think they're all good in their own way but I'm wondering what people are partial to. Personally, I'd take any of them if they are high enough quality.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with Italian. It goes a lot of different ways.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I like English cuisine, and it's the one I'm most familiar with.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Impossible to choose just one, so I selected Indian just because. I'm OK with the stereotypical exclusion of British devil, but would have liked to see German as an option.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

I had to vote Vietnamese, I'm a huge fan of Pho and Bò Kho!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

German

It's what I grew up with. It is a rich and varied hearty, natural cuisine with great flavours. While most people think of braten (roasts), schnitzel (cutlets) and wurst (sausages), it is also fruits and vegetables, salads, cheeses, pancakes, dumplings and spätzle, sauces and soups, breads, buns and fine pastry and lots more.

I eat all cuisines with gusto. There is not much I don't enjoy. I might not fare too well on an Eskimo diet, as grains and produce are extremely important to me, and future prognostications of us eating insects does not make my mouth water


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Thai. 

A great variety from rich curries to soup noodles to fresh salads. Even the fruit is great -- mangosteen, rambutan, rose apple...


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Other, - Pa. Dutch. Plus other good food, there was a good mix where I grew up. Actually there was a mix of different foods but a limited menu, when I moved away from home I discovered wider assortment of foods.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

My favourite is variation! Only liking one type of food seems as stupid to me as only liking one type of music!

/ptr


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

While I voted Thai, I remain a staunch fan of various Chinese cuisines. and lately spending a lot of time in local restaurants with Mexican, Salvadorian, and Peruvian food, mostly working class places with EXCELLENT dishes. Their clientele know the difference!

Otherwise, had any wontons in hot oil lately? As the Disney song goes, "I could eat and eat and eat and eat and eat until I DIE!!!" Richard Strauss used that tune and got sued...


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Italian, French or Greek. I really cannot make up my mind...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Tend to like my native, Danish cuisine, but occasionally have the delight of sampling a bit of especially Thai, Greek, Japanese, Turkish, French, Chinese, Spanish etc. too. Am not much into Italian food. As for Korean, Mexican, Indian etc., I´m very ignorant. 

Recently tasted at Korean snack from a local street stand here in Copenhagen, and it was delicious.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2015)

How rude, no British! 

Any country that doesn't eat cats or dogs.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Like ptr, I like them all, even more so than I can say I like all the nationalities of music. I can't really fathom gamelan or raga for instance but I love most international cuisines.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Ah nobody like Russian cuisine.






.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I'f I had to choose just one, it'd be Japanese cuisine. But I'll eat anything healthy and tasty with the lone exeption being Indian cuisine—I can't even stand the smell.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Morimur said:


> I'f I had to choose just one, it'd be Japanese cuisine. But I'll eat anything *healthy and tasty* with the lone exception being Indian cuisine-I can't even stand the smell.


"Healthy and Tasty, loaded with MSG and sodium" seems like an oxymoron.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

If it's good I'll eat it. But I am partial to American food as it is a mixture of different cultures and ingredients. BUT even then I have my favorites. A nicely aged medium well steak, fries and an onion flower. A good house steak sauce or (horror of horrors) Heinz ketchup. I am also partial to a pot roast that has been simmering all day with the potatoes put in so they don't get mushy but have had time to absorb the beef juices. After that a nice blueberry, blackberry or Key Lime pie.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

So, I have to be the first to ask, the multi-faced question:

Do those in China eat "Chinese" food, or just food? Do those in Italy eat "italian" food, or just food? Do those in India eat "indian" food, or just food?

Because, in America, I eat food. Being vegan, that is like salad, veggies, assorted items (varies, obviously). But when I have other food, I usually eat, "Italian," "Indian," "Mexican," or "Chinese," or actually, commonly, "Thai."

Is this an American thing? Honestly, I think about this all the time. Very weird.

Anyways, may favorite _foreign_ food, if I may modify the question (because vegans rarely feel normal in any cultural food scheme) is probably Indian. I absolutely love those flavors. Ugh, gosh, hungry right now...


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Avey said:


> Do those in China eat "Chinese" food, or just food? Do those in Italy eat "italian" food, or just food? Do those in India eat "indian" food, or just food?


I believe they talk about it regionally. E.g., "I love Bihari cuisine." We do that in the States to a certain extent. Are people outside the US even aware of all the different types of BBQ and chili, let alone the sectarian battles fought over them?


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Italian, French or Thai. In the end I voted Thai, as I had my best meal ever in Bangkok.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

It was very close between Italian, Thai and Japanese, but I went for Italian. I like the simplicity of it.

I find something to like in every cuisine I've had, though.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

So I like food, mostly regional food. I like to support the food traditions where ever I lay my Hat, but I feel its quite pointless to eat French in Las Vegas or Italian in Sweden or Thai in London or at MacDonald's in Paris. My previous job had me travelling for 8 months of the year often with different associates, one of whom only would eat at the previously mentioned burger chain or freeze dried pre-packaged meals, myself, I would throw myself at the first local back street food vendor I could lay my eyes on or when in the "field" stew all sorts of road-kill, road-kill makes for some reel tasty eatn' on the BBQ!

/ptr


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Italian is my fav, but last year I've welded up a "Ugly drum smoker" and now I'm very much enjoying the different sorts of rubs for pulled pork. Done five different ones , wonderful flavours. American food at its best, but not an option in the poll.....

Oops, it is; Southern US box also ticked


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> I believe they talk about it regionally. E.g., "I love Bihari cuisine." We do that in the States to a certain extent. Are people outside the US even aware of all the different types of BBQ and chili, let alone the sectarian battles fought over them?


Wars have erupted between Derbyshire and Staffordshire oatcake supporters.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

dogen said:


> Wars have erupted between Derbyshire and Staffordshire oatcake supporters.


You're absolutely right - I read that on one occasion up to five Peelers had to be brought out to settle a particularly unseemly scuffle in the town centre of Swadlincote in 1838. Dangerous times...


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I have been fortunate enough to eat French regional cooking in various parts of France, but actually good modern British food can take some beating.

I recently tasted modern Danish cuisine at a restaurant in Copenhagen's old meat-market district which ranks amongst the most memorable 10 or so meals of my life, and had two lunch dishes at long-established restaurants in Helsingor and Roskilde of pickled herring which were really quite sublime in their simplicity and excellence. So I guess this summer anyway I'm with joen_cph.

P.S. there was also some excellent )modern Norwegian) fish cooking going on in Oslo


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

My favorites are Southern and Italian. Love fried chicken. Pure and simple foods.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Favorites are Mexican, and Italian. Some oriental fare is okay too, but not too often ... all that salty soy sauce. 

Living in the Southwestern Desert of Arizona there are good and bad Mexican restaurants. We know the good ones ... some of which look like a hole in the wall kind of places and/or hard to find (off the beaten path of major roadways). 

Our favourite Mexican food restaurant is in San Antonio ... Mi Tierra in San Antonio (TX) but 865 miles (one way) is a bit far for a Sunday afternoon meal.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Levanda said:


> Ah nobody like Russian cuisine.
> View attachment 74078
> .


I'll take a plate of pirozhki (or perogi) any day! Some sour cream with that would be nice. Hard to find here.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> German
> 
> It's what I grew up with. It is a rich and varied hearty, natural cuisine with great flavours. While most people think of braten (roasts), schnitzel (cutlets) and wurst (sausages), it is also fruits and vegetables, salads, cheeses, pancakes, dumplings and spätzle, sauces and soups, breads, buns and fine pastry and lots more.


When I finally get to Germany, I'll be excited to try the Döner Kebabs.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Greek/Turkish (Mediterranean) and Mexican[-American] are my two favorites.  Mexican food is really popular in California and there is some great stuff here. The chile verde burrito is my single favorite food item, followed in second place by the Turkish beyti kebab.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Posie said:


> When I finally get to Germany, I'll be excited to try the Döner Kebabs.


Isn't that Turkish?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I looked up donor kebobs a while ago. Thought it might have something to do with that organ donor card I carry in my wallet...


----------

